#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Padrão instalação radio ubiquiti

## providerboxx

*Boa tarde galera, qual sinais vocês usam como padrão para instalação, Radio 1x1 e Radio 2x2

**Signal Strength:- dBm*
*airMAX Priority:*
*airMAX Quality: %*
*airMAX Capacity: %*

----------


## sphreak

> *Boa tarde galera, qual sinais vocês usam como padrão para instalação, Radio 1x1 e Radio 2x2
> 
> **Signal Strength:- dBm*
> *airMAX Priority:*
> *airMAX Quality: %*
> *airMAX Capacity: %*


Não existe "padrão". Existe: link necessario X sinal necessário para o link. 
Levando em conta o EIRP X desvanecimento do sinal no espaço livre. 

Você nunca vai fazer um padrão, pois o calculo EIRP X sinal necessário na estação muda conforme: equipamento, distância e necessidade de link. Cada caso é um caso diferente. O que vale pra mim pode não valer pra vc...

----------


## 1929

E eu vou mais longe um pouquinho @*sphreak*.... Talvez o que vou dizer talvez seja divergente da vasta maioria dos que militam na área.

Configuração para uso como station no cliente é na maior parte perfumarias. O que tenho notado é que os rádios nesta aplicação são tão tolerantes que não muda muita coisa. Lógicamente que com um sinal ruim é bem diferente. Mas na maior parte dos casos uma instalação e configuração mediana já resolve. O principal que observei é que se não tem link para sair não adianta a melhor configuração..
Já sofri muito com configuração de pequenos detalhes como no velho 802.11 configurar RTS/CTS, e outros detalhes e não mudar muita coisa.

Porém quando o link está bom, todo mundo vai que é uma beleza, independente dos detalhes na Station. 

Lutem por link e 80% dos problemas estarão solucionados...

----------


## raumaster

Eu tenho a mesma opinião.

Quando vc tem uma rede Wi-fi afinada e pouco link ou no limite, vai pensar que sua rede tá com problema e é link, acontece muito! 

Quando vc tá com link ótimo e uma rede wi-fi mais ou menos, a coisa tb flui, mas se tiver com tudo afinado, vc consegue ver a coisa fluindo muito bem e consegue até vender mais banda. 

Agora não é assunto aqui do tópico, mas quando vc joga todo mundo no cabo, ethernet ou fibra, com a coisa toda afinada, parece que link é chupado! A coisa muda totalmente de figura. Talvez pela natureza full duplex do cabo e half do wi-fi... Não sei, só sei que a coisa rende muito mais e sem link bom, a coisa não anda!

----------


## 1929

é aí que eu queria chegar @*raumaster*...

Às vezes a gente "queima as pestanas" em volta de configurações, etc etc. Troca rádio, cabo, conector e por ai vai.

E o problema está lá no link. Não me refiro a gargalo.. Daí é outra coisa e facilmente identificável.
A coisa pega quando é link ruim mesmo... e normalmente a culpa recai na sua rede. Sempre é ela que tem problema...

Por isso que salientei aqui no tópico sobre esta questão de configurações. Sempre é bom conhecer mas não dá para se desesperar por detalhes de config nos clientes. Só o básico que é a compatibilidade e alinhamento. "link é o que interessa, o resto não tem pressa.."

----------


## sphreak

> Pelo que entendi a questao é de padrao de sinais, sem se preocupar com link, distancia e etc, aqui aonde trabalho por exemplo os padroes sao
> 
> sinal maximo: 65
> airmax quality: 70
> airmax capacity 30


Isso não existe! 
Você pode fazer um PTP em 1km com sinal -30dBm e com CCQ 80% e Airmax ruim enquanto um outro PTP em 20Km pode ter sinal mais fraco -65dBm por exemplo com CCQ 100% e airmax 100%.

Por isso não existe isso de padrões ou fórmula mágica. 
Enquanto quem trabalha com rádio não estudar ondulatória (ensino médio/2° grau), estudar fresnel, multipath, difração, refração, polarização de ondas técnicas de alinhamento (azimute e downtilt)... Sempre vão ficar procurando receita de bolo onde não existe!

----------


## avatar52

Só dele falar sinal máximo já me dá medo, ele pelo visto (como muitos outros) fugiu do ensino fundamental.

----------


## 1929

> Pelo que entendi a questao é de padrao de sinais, sem se preocupar com link, distancia e etc, aqui aonde trabalho por exemplo os padroes sao
> 
> sinal maximo: 65
> airmax quality: 70
> airmax capacity 30


Ai é que está o ponto... não estou fugindo do tema do tópico. O que quero destacar é que nas minhas observações do dia a dia, é que tudo em matéria de configurações no rádio não é crítico. Se tiver um link fluindo bem, as config no Station são o que menos preocupa. 

Logicamente que estamos falando de instalações normais, observando todos os detalhes que o @*sphreak* comentou. Se estes itens técnicos forem observados na prática é só colocar o básico de configurações e pimba... não tem erro.

----------


## sphreak

> digamos que vc tem 50 clientes em um painel e que 40 estao com sinais abaixo de 65dbm e ou outros 10 estao com sinais acima de 70 dbm é claro que estes 10 iram atrapalhar os outros 40 que estao com sinais bons. é isso que to quenrendo dizer, vcs dizem que o sinal nao leva em conta mas pra mim leva, se vc misturar estes sinais é claro que vai ter problemas


Explica essa conta aí... 

Se 40 estão com sinal abaixo de -65dBm eles estariam a -70dBm???? E 10 com sinal acima de -70dBm estariam com sinal a -65dBm???? Então quem esta com sinal mais forte (os 10 com sinal -65dBm) atrapalhariam os 40 com sinal mais fraco (a -70dBm)????
Quero crer que isso aí foi um lapso momentâneo...

----------


## 1929

@sphereak , é aquela questão dos números relativos... cara isso no colegial me atrapalhava a vida. Só com o tempo é que comecei a compreender este negócio de negativo, principalmente quando envolve operações entre números. Matemática para mim na época era um problemão..

Mas no caso dos dbm é tranquilo para entender.

----------


## sphreak

> desta forma mas com sinais invertidos


Mesmo assim a conta não fecha... Desculpa aí amigo... mas "com sinais invertidos" 40 clientes com sinal abaixo de -65dBm seria o que? -80dBm??? -80dBm é pior que -65dBm... e vc afirma que esses 40 estariam com sinal bom... 
Sinal bom seria com sinal acima de -65dBm... tipo -45dBm

-65dBm>-80dBm e -65dBm<-45dBm




> @sphreak , é aquela questão dos números relativos... cara isso no colegial me atrapalhava a vida. Só com o tempo é que comecei a compreender este negócio de negativo, principalmente quando envolve operações entre números. Matemática para mim na época era um problemão..
> 
> Mas no caso dos dbm é tranquilo para entender.



É o que eu comentei em um outro post meses atrás... Isso aí no dia a dia pode por a perder um setor inteiro se não souber fazer as contas direito...

----------

